# Re: CRB Checks for escorting Children



## clacton (Oct 31, 2009)

hi was wondering if anybody knows the answer to this? myself and my husband escort our 2 autistic daughters to and from school. does this mean we have to go through the crb. we travel by local taxi. we have been escorting our children for 3 years so we are confused. so would be grateful if anyone no.s anything that can shed a light on this as i have searched the web most things except parent escorts are mentioned


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

If they are your daughters then surely not or all parents would have to be checked for the school run ?? T x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

No I don't think so esp if they are your daughters, and the recent story in the press saying all parents who go on school trips would need crb checks (which is being replaced by vetting and barring scheme soon) was clarified as not being the case just the organisers.

X


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

If they are your children, no.

The CRB rules only apply if you regularly escort other people's children to and from school or regular events (Brownies, football etc.) For the odd one off occasion then you don't nee checking.

Go to http://www.isa-gov.org.uk/ for more info.

C~x

/links


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

No hun, just if you regularly look after other people's children, work with children or look after them


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

And it's the same children every time.  If you go into different schools each time so you don't get to see the same children, you don't need it.


----------

